# Cheerleader -- porrista?



## Senordineroman

I'd like to know how to say "cheerleader" in Spanish.  Some Mexicans told me recently that they use "porrista".  But then "porra" here on WR means "damn!"  But they said that "echar porra" can mean "to cheer".  

Is it only in Spain that a formal word like "vitorear" is used?


----------



## Tape2Tape

I thought it was *animadora-*_ra-ra-ra..._

_Animar_ means, among otherthings, to give someone encouragement... and to me (in Spain) vitorear does sound a bit formal. 
Aupar - I think - is another word.. as in _¡Aupa Atléti!_ or whoever, meaning_ ¡Come on Atléti! _

Porra has many meanings
* a sweepstake
* a club (like a cudgel, not like an association!)
* a thick fritter similar in consistency and ingredients to a deep fried _churro_
_* _a policeman's truncheon (a "nightstick" in the US I think)
and probably a few more I can't recall...

Here you might probably hear "porra*s*" for damn or "vete a la porra" for go to hell..


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In México we say Porrista to a Cheerleader and the verb es Echar la porra but also we use Vitorear but it's less common at least in mexico.


----------



## Txiri

Recuerdo que un profesor comentó esto hace años.  Que el fenómenon (al menos en aquel entonces) no existía en el mundo hispanohablante.  No sé si ahora ...  me sonaba un poco tu pregunta, porque no obstante lo que él dijo, propuso la palabra "cachiporrista" ... a ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

cACHIPORRISTA.- nEVER IN MY LIFE I HAVE HEARD IT!!! 
Maybe is because a lot of porras start like that.
A la cachi cachi porra.
Porra

But not a person will be called like that.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Txiri said:
			
		

> Recuerdo que un profesor comentó esto hace años. Que el fenómenon (al menos en aquel entonces) no existía en el mundo hispanohablante. No sé si ahora ... me sonaba un poco tu pregunta, porque no obstante lo que él dijo, propuso la palabra "cachiporrista" ... a ver qué dicen los demás.


No frecuento los espectáculos deportivos y no sé si ahora se usará en algunos lugares y o deportes, Antes el fenómeno no existía en el mundo hispanohablante, en efecto, pero con la globalización...
Pero ojo con "cachiporrista" suena a "quien usa una cachiporra", que es un arma contundente usada por los malhechores.
Saludos, Nippur de Lagash


----------



## Txiri

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> No frecuento los espectáculos deportivos y no sé si ahora se usará en algunos lugares y o deportes, Antes el fenómeno no existía en el mundo hispanohablante, en efecto, pero con la globalización...
> Pero ojo con "cachiporrista" suena a "quien usa una cachiporra", que es un arma contundente usada por los malhechores.
> Saludos, Nippur de Lagash


 
Gracias, Nippur, suena sensato tu comentario, como siempre.


----------



## Corcega

Yo creo que vitorear es correcto, pero no se usa para nada en un ambiente de deportes. En México definitivamente decimos “porristas” y le “echamos porras” a alguien a quien apoyamos, pero no sé que se use en otros países. La porra es el “canto” que gritan las o los porristas.

   Espero que esto te ayude


----------



## Tape2Tape

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=animadora


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Otro sí digo, en el fútbol tenemos la "hinchada" que son los seguidores que alientan a su equipo, este sí es un fenómeno muy viejo, pero no tiene el grado de organización de los "cheerleaders" con sus chicas vestidas con trajes vistosos y sus bastones. A propósito se me ocurre que "bastonero" es una buena traducción de "cheerleader"
Esto dice el DRAE de bastonero:

bastonero, ra. 

1. m. y f. Méx. Persona que con un bastón en la mano forma parte de un grupo de partidarios que en un encuentro deportivo apoyan ruidosamente a los suyos. 
2. m. y f. Méx. Persona que con un bastón en la mano dirige una banda de música que marcha. 
3. m. Fabricante o vendedor de bastones. 
4. m. Ayudante del alcaide de la cárcel. 
5. m. Hombre que, en ciertos bailes, designa el lugar que deben ocupar las parejas y el orden en que han de bailar. 
6. m. Ur. Militar que, con un bastón en la mano, dirige una banda de música que desfila. 
7. m. Ven. rufián. 
8. f. Mueble en que se colocan paraguas y bastones. 
9. f. Mujer que dirigía ciertos bailes.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

pero es que le bastonero es parte de la porra. y la porrista es la que tiene los pompones y la tipica miniminifalda.
Por lo tanto ya que como Chrios es de USA tal vez le sirva más el español mexicano.
Por lo tanto es PORRISTA


----------



## Corcega

hincha es muy bueno para el futbol en Argentina, pero no se usa en Mexico.

coincido en que si el "cliente" o "intended audience" es de origen mexicano, entonces porrista es mejor.


----------



## aleCcowaN

si bien ya se ha dicho todo, quisiera recordar que hace unos 20 o 30 años se subtitulaba o se doblaba "cheerleader" como "bastoneras" o "chicas pom-pom", y que en los últimos 10 años se ha estabilizado, siempre en los doblajes (generalmente de México) o subtitulados (de Miami y otras partes), el vocablo -sin género y no aprobado- "porristas", en la medida que hay cada vez más varones que participan de esas actividades.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno, ¿Entonces cúal es el aprobado?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Bueno, ¿Entonces cúal es el aprobado?


¿lo hay? dudo que por 20 o 30 años más; yo voto por "porrista" porque hay algunos "porristas" muy buenos y otros que son unos "mocosos de porra"


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Una pregunta para los mexicanos: En México, el término "porrista" ¿se reserva para los que visten trajes llamativos y tienen cierta organización, o incluye a todos los que alientan a un equipo?


----------



## zelan

en España definitivamente es animadora


----------



## tatica66

En Colombia decimos "Porrista" bien sea hombre o mujer, cheerleader group: Porras o Barras

Vitorear is a really old word, we also say: Vamos a hacer barra! =  lets cheer them up!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> ¿lo hay? dudo que por 20 o 30 años más; yo voto por "porrista" porque hay algunos "porristas" muy buenos y otros que son unos "mocosos de porra"


 
Bueno entonces RESUEMIENDO LO DEJAMOS COMO porrsita ¿LES PARECE?


----------



## Cracker Jack

¿Qué te parece animadora?


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

¿Algún mexicano sería tan gentil de contestar a mi pregunta? Muchas gracias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Bueno entonces RESUEMIENDO LO DEJAMOS COMO porrsita ¿LES PARECE?


Para América lo dejaría en porrista, ya que el adecuado para España, que es animador/a, lo usamos en estos lares en un sentido tan general que no lo asociamos rápidamente con el concepto de _cheerleader_. Además es de género neutro.


----------



## MVA

En España siempre hemos usado la palabra "animadora" y al seguir a nuestro equipo y animarlo a ganar "le apoyamos" o "le animamos" ...Podeis mirar el estos significados de los verbos "apoyar" y "animar"  en el diccionario de la RAE.


----------



## dahut

ChrisCashman said:
			
		

> I'd like to know how to say "cheerleader" in Spanish. Some Mexicans told me recently that they use "porrista". But then "porra" here on WR means "damn!" But they said that "echar porra" can mean "to cheer".
> 
> Is it only in Spain that a formal word like "vitorear" is used?


In Spain it's _animadora_,definitely. _Porrista_ sounds badly.
Vete a la _porra = _go to hell, as Tape2Tape said.
Estar en _porreta = _to be naked

_Una animadora anima_ (v. animar)
_Los hinchas animan_, but they can _vitorear: Los hinchas vitorearon (= animaron) a su equipo _is correct.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

¿Nadie va a darme bola? Clamo en el desierto...


----------



## Moritzchen

Me parece que el término es "animadora", "porrista" en México y "Cachiporrista" en El Salvador y en otros países de América Central. La cachiporra mencionada por Nippur es algo muy del riverplate.


----------



## aleCcowaN

*cachiporra.*
(De _cachi-_ y _porra_).

1. f. Palo enterizo que termina en una bola o cabeza abultada.
2. f._ Ecuad._ Bastón adornado con cintas que porta el tambor mayor.
3. m._ Ecuad._ cachiporrero.
4. adj. Chile. Farsante, vanidoso.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

_*cachiporrero**.*_
_*1.* m. Ecuad. Hombre que porta la cachiporra y maniobra con ella en las paradas y desfiles._​ 




_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados​




Cachiporra, en la acepción 1, es un instrumento alargado terminado con un abultamiento en el extremo, uno de cuyos usos es sorprender a la gente en la calle y aturdirla de un golpe para quitarle sus objetos personales, y su uso es más extendido que el rioplatense. Que el uso habilidoso de esta arma contudente se haya convertido en un arte recreativo, no le quita el significado original.

Cachiporrero o cachiporrista, salvo por el uso establecido en Ecuador, y probablemente otros países, suena a "zascandil" o al antiguo significado de la palabra "gaznápiro", hoy trocadas en "individuo despreciable" uno por lo enredador y otro por simplón.

Por eso me quedo con "porrista", que además nadie puede decir que la desconozca y no la oiga continuamente en doblajes, o la lea en subtitulados. Por lo menos, para América.

De paso, ningún mexicano tuvo la gentileza de contestar el post #16. Ya que les aceptamos por aquí su "porrista" de origen político, podría al menos uno tomarse la molestia de acceder al pedido ¿no? 


_


----------



## Adel Montevega

Hola a todos,

Leyendo este hilo desde el punto de vista ingleshablante, se me ocurrió que hay otras palabras en inglés que corresponden con las sugerencias dadas para traducir "cheerleader".

Para "bastonero" o el "cachiporra" ecuadoreño, me suena "drum major", que además de llevar el bastón (este costumbre en mi lugar es casi anticuada) dirige la banda cuando toca en el campo. 

Las chicas que acompañan la banda tradicionalmente se llamaban "majorettes" que era la diminuitiva feminina de "drum major", pero hoy en día el mismo grupo de muchachas (y a veces muchachos) se suele llamar (cuando yo fui en high school) el "dance team" o "guard" (ese término del hecho de que algunos miembros del equipo llevan banderas de los colores de la escuela, y actuan como una especie de "color guard", aunque no en sentido militar).

Espero que no confundo las cosas, pero quería añadir a la conversación desde mi lado.

Adel


----------



## Moritzchen

La porra es la hinchada Nippur, y se visten como los que van a la cancha de Rácing.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> La porra es la hinchada Nippur, y se visten como los que van a la cancha de Rácing.


 
Esto es lo que dice el Merriam Webster:

cheerleader
One entry found for cheerleader.
Main Entry: cheer·lead·er 
Pronunciation: 'chir-"lE-d&r
Function: noun
: one that calls for *and directs organized cheering* (as at a football game)
Main Entry: 2 cheer
Function: verb
transitive senses
1 a : to instill with hope or courage : COMFORT -- usually used with up b : to make glad or happy -- usually used with up
2 : to urge on or encourage especially by shouts <cheered the team on>

Según como yo lo veo las "cheerleaders" *son una parte*, la más organizada, de la porra, y por lo tanto es más correcto traducir "cheerleader" como bastonero, ra, animador, ra, puesto que la "porra" es algo más amplio: "porra" (Mx) = "inchada" (Ar).
Saludos, Nippur de Lagash


----------



## Moritzchen

I made a mistake, it´s not cachiporrista in Central America but cachiporrera. Yes the word cachiporra appears in the DRAE but, as a weapon I haven´t heard it anywhere else other than in southern South America.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nippur de Lagash said:
			
		

> Una pregunta para los mexicanos: En México, el término "porrista" ¿se reserva para los que visten trajes llamativos y tienen cierta organización, o incluye a todos los que alientan a un equipo?


Mira la porrista se asocia normalmente a la mujer, y es la que está bien organizada con un equipo, los hombres y mujeres que van al estadio a apoyar a su equipo se les dice "La porra" pero es en gral. individualmente no me acuerdo como se les llama. O tal vez es que no tengn nombre ya que por más que hago memoria no recuerdo haberlo escuchado.


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Mira la porrista se asocia normalmente a la mujer, y es la que está bien organizada con un equipo, los hombres y mujeres que van al estadio a apoyar a su equipo se les dice "La porra" pero es en gral. individualmente no me acuerdo como se les llama. O tal vez es que no tengn nombre ya que por más que hago memoria no recuerdo haberlo escuchado.


´
Gracias Miguelillo. Siendo así, entoces veo claro que "cheerleader" puede traducirse como "porrista".
Gracias nuevamente y saludos.


----------



## inkubox

Lo más correcto sería hacer una *TRANSFERENCIA* del término. Al menos, aquí en Chile se ha tomado como *PRESTAMO* el término «cheerleader». Por lo tanto, decir:

- Los cheerleaders animan el partido de fútbol;o
- hay un campeonato de cheerleaders

es correcto.

Espero que les sirva de ayuda.


----------



## brittynic

how do you say pom-poms ???? the things cheerleaders cheer with...


----------



## lforestier

*pompones*
Y se usa *cachiporra* para *garrote* o "*club*" así que cachiporrera debe ser alguien con un *baston decorado* y no la "*cheerleader*" que usa *pompones*.
*Porrista* no lo entendería un Puertoriqueño o Cubano de habla hispana en EEUU así que si el público incluye ademas de los Méxicanos residentes de EEUU, otros hispanos deberian usar *animadora*.


----------



## bojangles

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Mira la porrista se asocia normalmente a la mujer, y es la que está bien organizada con un equipo, los hombres y mujeres que van al estadio a apoyar a su equipo se les dice "La porra" pero es en gral. individualmente no me acuerdo como se les llama. O tal vez es que no tengn nombre ya que por más que hago memoria no recuerdo haberlo escuchado.


 
Exacto la porrista o el porrista es parte del equipo...y la gente en las gradas son parte de la porra...pero el nombre que se les da no es por animar al equipo sino por ir al estadio...*aficionado *


----------



## DCPaco

Pues como mexicano, digo porrista. La RAE dice que sólo los de Honduras dicen "porrista"...además, dice que son mujeres y en EEUU, pueden ser hombres y cada año se ven más y más hombres participando en este "deporte."

*porrista**.**1.* m._ Cuba._ Hombre que pertenecía a la Porra, grupo de seguridad que, en Cuba, en la década de los años 30 del siglo XX, usaba métodos violentos para intimidar a la ciudadanía.*2.* f._ Hond._ En un espectáculo deportivo, mujer joven que, con un pompón en cada mano, anima a su equipo y a los espectadores con cantos y movimientos gimnásticos.

*animador**, ra**.*(Del lat. _animātor, -ōris_).*1.* adj. Que anima. U. t. c. s.*2.* m. y f. Cantante que actúa acompañado por una orquesta de baile y marca el ritmo con ademanes o movimientos.*3.* m. y f. Persona que presenta y ameniza un espectáculo de variedades.*4.* m. y f. Especialista en animación sociocultural.*5.* m. y f._ Cinem._ Especialista en animación.

Me parece que la "animadora" es como el "drill team".


----------



## borgonyon

Como diría don Porfirio, México para los mexicanos [¿o fue don Benito?]. Aunque cheerleder, animadora, bastonera, etc. sirva para otros países, nosotros entendemos cuando se dice "porra" y "porrista" como "cheer" [en el sentido de este hilo] y "cheerleader". Lástima que no podemos someterlo a voto. Es algo muy mexicano.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

In Spain, definively 'animadora' or 'capitana de animadoras`if she is the girl leader of a group of girls.
It is likely that if you say 'porrista' we would understand that she is a girl who smokes 'porros', that is, joints or maria or marihuana or whatever you call it. 
¡Buenas noches!


----------



## erm1421

Es divertido leer esta discusión.  Bueno para poner algo más encima y aclarecer un poquito, consideren 

escoltas como "drill team"; 
bastoneras como "batan (sp) twirlers"; 
animador(a) como "master of ceremonies"; 
porristas o lo que sea en su local como cheerleaders;

luego


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ya que ha renacido esta cadena, le voy a añadir un eslabón.
El tambor mayor desfilaba al frente del regimiento, llevando un bastón largo y con un gran puño de plata, que se llamaba popularmente 'porra'.
La 'porra' se clavaba en el suelo cuando el regimiento en marcha se detenía para acampar, y marcaba así el lugar adonde los soldados habían de acudir para cumplir el arresto por faltas leves.
De ahí viene la frase 'vete a la porra'.
Pero si alguien se hubiera atrevido a llamar 'porrista' al sargento mayor, no puedo imaginar lo que sucedería.


----------



## Purrete

Lo que saque en limpio de este hilo es:
1 - Vitorear no es correcto porque si bien idiomaticamente significa animar como en "to cheer" no existe ni se usa en ningun pais hispanoparlante. Aparte, vamos, .........vitoreadora........es un trabalenguas (o sera vitorista o vitorera?).

2 - Animadora es bastante popular en ciertos paises centroamericanos pero como el acto en si de animar en forma organizada y formal no existe en el resto de nuestros paises, decir animadoras o bastoneras dentro del contexto de un espectaculo multitudinario es comprensible y permitido.

3 - Como la costumbre esta originada en los EEUU y alli solo mujeres son animadoras, el hecho que hayan "hombres" como bastoneros echa ciertas  dudas a su genero. Probablemente habrá que considerarlos/las como mujeres.

4 - Porristas son las animadoras en Mexico y solamente alli por lo tanto no echa dudas al que usa esa palabra pero si en caso de usar animadora o bastonera.

5 - Lamento pero esta vez España ganó la carrera: ellos usan la palabra adecuada.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Cracker Jack said:


> ¿Qué te parece animadora?


 

Como lo he comentado antes, tal vez en otras partes del mundo hispano esta sea la palabra más correcta pero en la República Mexicana ¡No! 

Animadora es la d eun progrma de televisión también llamada conductora, pero porriste (OJO EN MÉXICO) es la que conocemos en los medios tiempos de los partidos de fútbol americano, La porra es aquel conjunto de personas que le echan porras (animan) a sus equipos desde sus butacas y normalmente están organizados para hacer la barulla más grande.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

tatica66 said:


> En Colombia decimos "Porrista" bien sea hombre o mujer, cheerleader group: Porras o Barras
> 
> Vitorear is a really old word, we also say: Vamos a hacer barra! =  lets cheer them up!



En Costa Rica es igual a lo que has descrito: "porrista" es como se designa a los cheerleaders, y "barra" es la hinchada, los aficionados.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

borgonyon said:


> Como diría don Porfirio, México para los mexicanos [¿o fue don Benito?]. Aunque cheerleder, animadora, bastonera, etc. sirva para otros países, nosotros entendemos cuando se dice "porra" y "porrista" como "cheer" [en el sentido de este hilo] y "cheerleader". Lástima que no podemos someterlo a voto. Es algo muy mexicano.



Mentira. Ya se demostró en este hilo que el término "porrista" es válido y vigente en Costa Rica, Colombia, Honduras, y seguramente más sitios.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Purrete said:


> Como la costumbre esta originada en los EEUU y alli solo mujeres son animadoras, el hecho que hayan "hombres" como bastoneros echa ciertas  dudas a su genero. Probablemente habrá que considerarlos/las como mujeres.



Qué razonamiento tan errado y qué manera insensata de juzgar a las personas en pleno siglo 21. Es una difamación eso de que en EEUU "solo las mujeres son animadoras"; allá como en todas partes hay porristas de ambos géneros, y está considerado como una disciplina atlética organizada en equipos, de la cual se celebran torneos y campeonatos en la categoría colegial, universitaria, etc. Se hace hasta el campeonato mundial de porrismo.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile se usa normalmente el término en inglés _cheerleader_, tal cual. Me parece bien, ya que se trata de algo muy ajeno a nuestra cultura y le queda, por lo tanto, bien su nombre en inglés.
El término _porrista_ no es usual aquí.


----------

